

Show HN: Burners - mbellotti
https://www.exversion.com/forms/

======
minimaxir
> _Well, so what right? Google Forms will dump your data into a spreadsheet,
> SurveyMonkey can export to csv, but the data in Exversion Burners can be
> accessed via API just as easily as any other dataset. Which means you can
> program on top of them._

...and you can't program on top of Google Sheets or a CSV?

It's very unlikely for an ad hoc survey to generate enough responses for
something in which ad hoc analysis would not be sufficient.

> _There is no comparable system that allows anonymous users to change their
> responses after they 've clicked the submit button._

I don't believe anyone would actually do that.

